# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal electric transport, micromobility >  C-1, two-wheeled self-balanced vehicle, Lit Motors Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Lit Motors Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Lit Motors Gyro Techno

Uploaded on Feb 17, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Lit Motors
October 22, 2010




> Interview of Daniel Kim Founder, President of Lit Motors... Making the future of transportation.

----------


## Airicist

C-1 street test drive

Published on May 23, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Future360.tv: Lit Motors C1
August 13, 2013




> We visit electric vehicle start-up Lit Motors to check the hottest EV on two wheels. Visit future360.tv for more information.

----------

